# Quiksilver cycling team?!?!



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

so this morning i was climbing Newport Coast Road for the third time and i passed this guy in what i think was a Quiksilver jersey. yes, Quiksilver, as in the boardsports company. the jersey was teal with a big Quiksilver logo on the back, looked like Quiksilver was the primary sponsor.

this is the second time i have seen this jersey on the road- ironically, i passed 3 guys wearing this jersey on the same stretch of the same climb about 2-3 weeks ago- so i'm assuming that the team must be based somewhere in OC or in southern LAC.

does Quiksilver have a cycling team, and if so, where are they based?


----------



## california (Feb 19, 2005)

*It's French*

Little know fact: Quicksilver is a French company, based out of the south of France near Biarritz and of course the Pyrenees. I have never heard of their cycling team though.
Were their shorts baggy?


----------



## Edster (Aug 22, 2004)

*Could of this been what you saw???*

http://www.ironhorsebikes.com/homepage_links/seasilver.shtml


----------



## HAL9000 (May 1, 2002)

*Team ought to be*

Snakeoil not Seasilver if truth in advertizing has any meaning.


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

i knew someone would reply eventually!

california- no, their shorts were not baggy. and yes, Quik is based in france- the surf culture in biarritz is every bit as strong as in huntington beach.

edster- nope, that's not what i saw. the jerseys i saw were teal with a grey Quiksilver logo in the center of the back.

thanks for the replies, perhaps we can work on this mystery together.


----------



## danielfr (Oct 11, 2004)

Not to be a pain, but Quiksilver is headquartered in HB, off of Springfield, although they just bought Rossignol (French Ski company). I'm pretty sure they don't have a sponsored team, I'm guessing it's just some of their employees who like to ride


----------



## soulsurfer104 (Jun 30, 2003)

*odd*

you know what? you're right. it's not Quiksilver that's based in france, it's Oxbow. Oxbow is another boardsports company, must have confused them. thanks.


----------



## california (Feb 19, 2005)

*pardon moi*

oops! I dont know why I thought they were French...? Stupid, but funny that i have told many people that. Something to do with what someone told me when I was in the South surfing. I guess it was the Euro HQ I saw. Which would make sense.


----------

